# New Accessories including IPOD interface



## xedmonton (Jun 28, 2006)

I just received a flyer from Nissan Canada which shows some new accessories including: IPOD interface, chrome grill insert, floor liner and XM satellite radio. With the exception of the satellite radio, none of these accessories are shown online. If the IPOD adaptor works on the XT I'm going to get it.


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

Interesting! Keep us posted.


----------



## xedmonton (Jun 28, 2006)

I called Nissan about it today and was told it's for the higher end systems like Bose and will not fit the XT. I was also told Nissan would probably not be making one that would fit the XT. Considering the advertisement showed the XT to the left of the IPOD interface, you think it would have fit. Some more thought should have been put into the arrangement of pictures on the flyer.


----------



## TjC (Jun 11, 2005)

id be interested in this chrome grill
any idea how much that might cost


best way to get the ipod connector is with the after market deck
thats what i did lol


----------



## xedmonton (Jun 28, 2006)

TjC said:


> id be interested in this chrome grill
> any idea how much that might cost
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't ask about the grill because I got mine from Cloud Rider. It looks great.

Here's the link:

Main


----------

